# If Carlsberg made vice's



## No skills (2 Feb 2013)

Stumbled across this just now, nice work.

http://weldingweb.com/showthread.php?t= ... light=vise


----------



## Gary Morris (3 Feb 2013)

Amazing! Lovely workpeice.


----------



## Hutzul (3 Feb 2013)

Really neat / shiny. Cheers for posting dude


----------



## bugbear (4 Feb 2013)

Little chunky for my tastes. Here's the other end of the scale...

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/remark/pages ... e%20anchor

BugBear


----------



## DTR (4 Feb 2013)

Impressive. A family friend has a commercially made vice with similar offset jaws. It's the only one I've ever seen (until now) but I can't understand why the idea never took off


----------



## bugbear (6 Feb 2013)

DTR":1v7pz4uc said:


> Impressive. A family friend has a commercially made vice with similar offset jaws. It's the only one I've ever seen (until now) but I can't understand why the idea never took off



Irwin (the old Record) here:

http://www.irwin.com.au/tools/vices/off ... steel-vice

BugBear


----------



## Scouse (6 Feb 2013)

bugbear":9lix8zw1 said:


> Little chunky for my tastes. Here's the other end of the scale...
> 
> http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/remark/pages ... e%20anchor
> 
> BugBear



Thanks for that link BB, there's some genuinely beautiful work on that site!

El.


----------



## bugbear (7 Feb 2013)

Scouse":btzbx4tz said:


> bugbear":btzbx4tz said:
> 
> 
> > Little chunky for my tastes. Here's the other end of the scale...
> ...



Heartily agreed - I lost about a coupla' hours when I first found it.

BugBear


----------

